# Choker length?



## cowroy (Sep 6, 2012)

I need something to skid logs with to get them to where I can split and haul them for firewood. The primary machine I will be using is a 756 Farmall tractor with a boom pole. I will also be using a smaller garden tractor with a three point ball hitch attachment from time to time. My question is what would be the best length or the best two lengths for what I need. I am going to buy the ones that Bailey's sells and i'm just not sure what lengths I need. I was originally going to get skidding tongs but read too many horror stories about them. I have been using chains but I just want a better tool for the job. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 6, 2012)

cowroy said:


> I need something to skid logs with to get them to where I can split and haul them for firewood. The primary machine I will be using is a 756 Farmall tractor with a boom pole. I will also be using a smaller garden tractor with a three point ball hitch attachment from time to time. My question is what would be the best length or the best two lengths for what I need. I am going to buy the ones that Bailey's sells and i'm just not sure what lengths I need. I was originally going to get skidding tongs but read too many horror stories about them. I have been using chains but I just want a better tool for the job. Thanks for the help.



If you can get snuggled right up to them then 20' prolly wouldn't be too bad, are you planning on getting a bell/mouse on one end and a loop on the other?


----------



## Jim Timber (Sep 6, 2012)

I've had better luck with tongs than chain. I got the replacable point version, and as long as you can get them around the wood, she'll hold.

My beef with chain is getting it under a log close enough to the butt to pull nicely. Cables have always appealed to me for that, but I haven't tried them. Chain did work good for thinning plantation pines - but they don't lay as flush as my hardwoods.

Disclaimer: I'm not a pro logger. <- I need to add this to my sig.


----------



## floyd (Sep 6, 2012)

put a ring on one end of your chain. It wil not come undone with any slack that occurs. 

One can hook short with a chain should you need some lift on the front of the log.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 6, 2012)

I use 8' 10' and the occasional 12'. get the "cat eye" type they have a loop at one end so ya can attach them to chains or longer cable if need be, also the double bullet (Mouse?) can be used to tag out from one choker to the next, If you can find one of the cable pinchers used for tightening guy lines "temporarily" They work killer behind a tractor just pinch the choker in there pull it snug lift the three point and drive away


----------



## cowroy (Sep 7, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> If you can get snuggled right up to them then 20' prolly wouldn't be too bad, are you planning on getting a bell/mouse on one end and a loop on the other?



Yes, that is exactly what I am talking about with a clevis attaching the choker to the boom pole.

Sorry for the slow reply on my part. I started the thread then had to go to work. 

This is good feedback. I had never thought about a loop on one end of the chain, and it's kind of embarrassing cause it's such a simple idea. But I am also tired of having to stand on my head trying to get the chain under the log on the side of the hollar. I have read where it's so much easier to stick that rigid wire rope under the log and be able to grab it effortlessly.


----------



## KYLogger (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't know about effortless LOL. I have struggled and cussed and dug to get cable chokers under logs more than once. (and that was yesterday) That said it is about a million times easier than chains, however I have seen some chain hooks they make or can be fabricated to snake under the log and pull the chain through. My buddy has chain chokers on his 540 and he has oversized hooks, the chain slips through and tightens. 

Just my .02 cents

Tom


----------



## floyd (Sep 7, 2012)

Put a needle on the end of the chain if you are planting them where you drop them. Then you can pull the chain. Damn hard to push chain, init?


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 7, 2012)

There is some debate as to whether chain is better than cable for making chokers, cable is by far and away easier to shove under a log even with a bent end, cable will also let you know when its getting ready to fail by how many jaggers and bends its got in it. A chain gradually stretches and then one day it snaps and goes flying by your head at an alarming rate. There are some guys that like to use some fancy rope to skid logs (kevlar or some such) Rope stretches like a rubber band (all rope I don't care how much you paid for it) and we all know what happens when a rubber band brakes...

One last note If you're going to use cable wear gloves jaggers (bits of wire sticking out of cable) WILL slice your hands to bits... logging is fun huh!


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 9, 2012)

If the choker will drag on the hard ground then go with chain. Wire rope chokers will fray and become dangerous.


----------



## cowroy (Sep 9, 2012)

2dogs said:


> If the choker will drag on the hard ground then go with chain. Wire rope chokers will fray and become dangerous.



Another very good point.

I think what I have decide it to get one of the 14' cat eye chokers and go ahead and get a chain also. I'll leave the choker with the boom pole and I'll use the chain to pull behind the garden tractor. I have a chain now but I don't want to alter it cause I use it for other reasons than pulling logs.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 9, 2012)

Lots of other fun tricks can be used with cable chokers that don't always work with chain, like rolling or twisting the log, stuffing the end of one choker in the bite of another so you can grab two logs, choking multiple logs together with one choker to make a big pull (more than two is ify and more than three is scary) could probably be an entire thread just on choker tricks... and ways to get hurt using em...


----------

